

Rogue techie owes S.F. nearly $1.5 million - erehweb
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/crime/detail?entry_id=89240

======
bifrost
I remember getting a frantic call from someone about this. The SF network was
an example of what not to do :)

